
Etsy CEO Chad Dickerson is out–along with 8% of its workforce - bedros
https://news.fastcompany.com/etsy-ceo-chad-dickerson-is-out-along-with-8-of-its-workforce-4036454
======
tedmiston
> "We are fully prepared to take any actions we believe are necessary to
> protect the best interests of all Etsy shareholders."

What exactly are they insinuating?

